# 1970 mf135 rear differential



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a tractor that does not have the differential lock option. How big of a job / cost effective would it be to add this option or possibly turn differential into a positive track? 
Any thoughts or ideas are welcome.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just curious, is it the same rear wheel that spins? Are you getting stuck? Hopefully the axle to the the wheel isn't stripped or busted. Have you tried to perhaps touch the brake for the wheel that spins to give it enough resistance to cause the other wheel to turn?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The operator controlled differential locks on most tractors are a mechanical unit that locks the gears in the differential. There are issues to consider when using a pedal operated differential lock. It is easy to break internal parts in the differential if that pedal is pressed when one wheel is spinning and the other is not. Locking the differential with the pedal system requires the power be reduced in order to unload the mechanical lock once the tractor is unstuck, and a lot of operators forget that step and end up wondering why their tractor just keeps pushing forward and not responding to the steering wheel after they start moving.

My recommendation is in line with Pogobill's post. Just use the brake on the side that is spinning to transfer power to the wheel with the most traction.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I do not have the differential lock option on my tractor.
(There is no differential lock pedal)
I have not had this tractor long so I am still trying to figure everything out. 
So by apply the brake to the side that is spinning it should allow the opposite side to turn?

My last tractor had the differential lock option pedal, this one does not. I was assuming it was a limited slip differential but was unsure.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy tkrlyon1, 

In the old days, before differential lock systems, when one wheel started spinning we would brake that wheel to make the other wheel pull. This was standard operating procedure, and it worked fine. For example, when plowing, I did this numerous times. If both wheels couldn't get it, then I raised the plow to reduce the load and get it going again.

If you have your heart set on differential lock, the simplest way to do it would be to find a salvaged tractor same year and model and swap rear ends. 

Or sell your tractor and fnd another with differential lock.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Big T for the info,

I can't see ever selling this tractor. 
I bought a 1980's Ford compact tractor (Japanese) and regretted it from day one. Parts are expensive and hard to find (if available at all). 
I do pretty much the work on my vehicles, tractors, and equipment just because it's difficult and expensive to take it to a shop.
This Massey Ferguson 135 has an 
oversized front end loader. I believe it's a Ford commercial loader. It's very heavy. 

My grandfather had this same basic tractor when he farmed 60 acres and as a kid I thought it was the perfect tractor because no matter what, it kept going.
I only have a few acres but like the loader because it saves time and work on a lot of projects (hauling cut trees to be burned etc).

The reason I asked the above question is the other day I was hauling something heavy and backed over unlevel ground and one tire started spinning. I had to pull up and regroup on more level land to pull the load. 
I live in very sandy soil and could see myself getting stuck quickly and easily. 
I will try your suggestion of hitting the brake of the side that spins next time to see if that helps.

Thanks again


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

An other thing that might help if it has not been already done is load the rear tires with calcium. To check place tire valve on the lower half and push on the valve core. If liquid comes out then they are already loaded . If not you might want to consider. It will help tremendously.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes it does have a liquid in the rear tires








Here is a picture of the tractor.....

I think I may have some traction issues when I go to do some light dirt work. I am thinking that I will weight down the box blade on the 3 point hitch to help with traction hopefully...


----------

